# Aaaaaahhh! Springtime in the stripmines!!!!



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah! Springtime!
Just thought I'd shoot out a quick note and get everyone's blood stirred up about fishing in AEP

As you are all probably aware, today is the shortest day of the year. What does that mean? The days are getting longer from here on out and that means spring is on the way!!!

I've already been "gettin the itch" to get out my tube so it will be a long 3 or four months yet (man, that sounds like a long time, doesn't it?) but soon and very soon, we'll all be camping and catching in the stripmines for another wonderful season of fishing.

So, what do you all think? 

Hopefully we'll manage to meet face to face up there sometime and not just chat on the internet.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

Blessings
Pastor Chris


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Morel mushrooms.........my awesome crappie spot, bass on the Twitcher..

Merry Christmas Maggot!! I know you're lurking.....


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Just the peace and quiet on the water, a stream babbling down the rockwall, the birds in the newly leaved trees. It all looks and sounds sweet in this freezing weather. Merry Christmas to all.:G


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

It has been a long winter already! The smell of the campfire and the smell of the spring air is just around the corner.Sgofish......... remember to be in touch come spring. We will hook up around the grill and cook up something and tell some good fish storys! Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I sure agree with that. Once muzzleloader is over next week, I'll be sitting in my boat in the garage pretending I'm fishing!!!!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

mushroomman said:


> Morel mushrooms.........my awesome crappie spot, bass on the Twitcher..
> 
> Merry Christmas Maggot!! I know you're lurking.....




I cant wait to go shroom huntin, a Big steak. with a buncha morels 


YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Something about already have my deer tag filled that makes winter seem so much longer. Shrooms, turkey season and fishing...what a life.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I've always looked at it this way. As of Jan. 1 I've got less than 90 days 
and I'll be fishing. See I don't ice fish and there are plenty of coyotes
to hunt in the coldest months so I start counting down from 90 on Jan 1
and before I know it, its boat in the water time. It helps keep me sane.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess this is why we have something to look forward to.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Santa brought me all kinds of new gadgets for my camping trips down there. Got a new 2 burner propane grill and a big Lodge cast iron griddle, fish cooking baskets, cast iron pie irons and numerous other items. My son got the motherlode of camping gear and he is sure fired up about going.
Can't wait.....wont be long now!!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

4 Months And Counting!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

106 days till youth turkey season, 122 days till prime shroomin, 143 days till bluegill spawn, 155 days till prime bassin. Boy am I in trouble now.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

You guys are killing me. Mother's Day till the next Sunday can not get here soon enough. Me thinks a March trip is in order just to take the edge off.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

March sounds good to me


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

march is fine with me as well. someone pick the weekend!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

H will be the only camp open, they keep the others closed until April. Plan accordingly...Just an FYI


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Gracias Mushroom - I would have had quite a surprise rolling into D in March.. =)


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

H is fine by me! Thats where we camp when we go anyways.Now for the date!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

With the lake effect snows rolling into Northeast Ohio, I would much rather be using my 4 WD for the white mud at AEP. Spring can't come soon enough for me. I'm sure the 'ol float tube would make a nice downhill sled, but I'd much rather be dangling my feet in the cool spring water. 

Hey, BBANKS...

Can you hear the pop tabs cracking? Shrooms and filets sizzling in the hot oil?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JDBASS............You know what the King always says about all that good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only thing better is another!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cool Spring water and storys around the camp fire sure do sound inviting! We have'nt seen are ole Pal Sgofish for so long it will take a day to catch up with storys for him!


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that lake 52 that you're tubin' in you're picture


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i like to o fishing in middle of march and catch the bass on top of the water they come up and hit them floating rapala that is fishing there is nothing better.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

in reply to the last post---do you guys have much luck with topwater as early as March? I've always looked at topwater as more of a late spring/summertime lure. this really has me interested 'cause there aint nothing like catching big bass on a topwater twitch bait. any and all info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

No that was taken in 41 or 42 over by C. PastorC........I would think that the bass would still be down low in March! That is just a guess though. Maybe if the Sun was out in full force and brought them toward the top, could be a good possibility. I am interested to know myself.


----------



## Big Dan the muskie man (Jan 5, 2009)

i have never caught any bass on top water baits in march but have scored with small crank baits and suspending jerk baits useing more natural colors


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

it was march 13 last year it was sunny you know the feeling of getting out on the lake me and my son went fishing we was useing plastic worms with no luck so my son put on a floating rapala and got a hit so did i we caught some in the sun shining on the water in shadow water.


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

I can't take take it anymore!!! I just watched a bunch of fishing shows on TV and I am getting PUMPED. Hopefully just another 8 or 9 weeks until the first spring bite.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I wish you guys would quit posting on this thread. Every time I see a new post, I can't help myself - I have to read it, even though I know it'll just make me feel worse.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

We have to keep each other going and in the spirt for the spring thaw. It is going to be really cold the rest of the week


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Suprisingly enough, one of my largest bass last year (4.5#) was caught on a small (under 2 inch) floating Rebel shad in early April. I never thought of that as a good spring tactic but I was able to get quite a few nice ones off that lure last spring using an extremely slow twitch targeting spawning areas.

Might just have to try that at AEP this spring =)... although i'm sure those picky suckers will drive me back to swim senkos within' an hour


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Mushrooman. Bring that new skillet and some mushrooms and I'll supply the gills for a real Aep Classic Meal.......


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

You can count on it!!! I'm ready now! Sad news for me though, I found out recently that one of my buddies from down there was killed in an auto accident. Things wont ever be quite the same down there without him around! RIP my friend.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to here the lost of your Friend! God Bless! It is not easy to lose a good Friend that you spent alot of time with down there. I have lost 2 of them. Tom Hannon and my Grandpa! Maybe they are setting around the fire telling story's now! Let me know when the big meal is, i wouldnt mind stopping by!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Okay. How about setting a date for this thing? I have to go out of state middle of the month so the last weekend of March or the first weekend in April look good. It would be before Easter this year.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

It's been a couple weeks now. Has anyone else decided to venture into "heaven" during March? Should be a great time.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

What date are you going to go? I have nothing but time!


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Assuming the ice melts, I think I might give it a shot at AEP this next week, after a few straight days of temps in the 40's. It's the rain I'll have to avoid. It'll still be way too cold for the float tube but I hope I can find a some good ponds with decent shore access. Also, I can go scout some locations for when it is tubing weather. No matter how I do, it'll be nice to be back there after so many months away. Any suggestions on what lures I should use for this time of year would be appreciated.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Ice jigs, a few days of 40 degree temps wont melt the ice!


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

The whole of next week is supposed to be in the 40's, with even a few days in the 50's. Hopefully by Thursday or so there might be some soft water. Then again, there's a lot of wishful thinking behind my argument.

I think I might go buy some goldfish and put them in my bathtub. I bet some white bread on a 1/0 hook would do the trick.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, I've got a question. When, in general is the spawn up at AEP? I'm trying to plan a trip for spring and would like to hit it either pre or post spawn. I realize the weather plays a major role in all of this, but what has experience taught you? Also, which (pre or post) do you prefer to fish and why? Also what seems to be the most effective bait(s)?

Okay, thats more than a question, it's more like 3 or 4. But anyway I would love to hear what you guys think.

Thanks

Blessings to all!!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

We have found that the spawn varies from pond to pond. Naturally the ones with shallow water warm faster and have fisn on the beds earlier. Deeper, high wall ponds are later in the spring. I would say from the end of April, first part of May for the shallow and a month later for the others. Our trip in May, right after Mothers' Day, seems to catch the best ot both worlds.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I plan on going in March sometime to hunt for new ponds while the trees are still bare. Easier to to the ponds when there is no leave's on the trees.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Just to cover all the bases, Thursday, March 26 toTuesday, March 31, Jerry and I will plan to be in the promised land. Any other takers? Should be time enough to plan.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I am open for that weekend. i am putting it down!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Sgofish & BBANKS---
I'm putting down the date...C'mon spring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Where will you guys be camping?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

we will be in H!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you use kayaks in the stripmines? How many are accessable by Kayak?

Bassthumb


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

I got a kayak last year for the ponds down there, it works great. You want one that is wide, short and lightweight.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

See the thread 'AEP tubers" for info about the March get together


----------

